# Best method for looking at 1000's of photos from external hd?



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Using Mavericks as OS, having thousands of photos on external hd's, what is the best program out there to handle taking a file folder from an external, and opening it up to browse through the photos without using iPhoto? 

I don't want to copy all the photos back to my Mac computer, I just want to search for some photos and those that I do find bring over to my Mac from the external. 

Have others come across this? What has worked for you? Looking for a drag and drop solution at best.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

I like the Browse Folder function in GraphicConverter for reviewing thumbnails. And I'll use the Slide Show feature if I want to see them full screen.

Craig


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I went low-tech when I looked through hundreds of photos recently. I just used the coverflow view in finder.

I was just looking for duplicates so I skimmed through them pretty fast. It might not work for you, but at least it's free.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

MacGYVER said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Using Mavericks as OS, having thousands of photos on external hd's, what is the best program out there to handle taking a file folder from an external, and opening it up to browse through the photos without using iPhoto?
> 
> ...



Double check Maverics compatibility, but I think Photo Mechanic might be your best bet. Highly praised by the pro photo community.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

MacGYVER said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Using Mavericks as OS, having thousands of photos on external hd's, what is the best program out there to handle taking a file folder from an external, and opening it up to browse through the photos without using iPhoto?
> 
> ...


Assuming it has not disappeared altogether. Preview should do the trick nicely. When you find photos you like, just drag them from the sidebar or from the catalog layout to wherever you wish the copies to land.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Thank you, everyone for your input. Coverflow view in Finder did the trick  It's one of those things that I rarely use and didn't even think about it at the time. Thank you, also to KPS, might look into that in the future or similar products if needed. 

Have a great day/night everyone.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

MacGYVER said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Using Mavericks as OS, having thousands of photos on external hd's, what is the best program out there to handle taking a file folder from an external, and opening it up to browse through the photos without using iPhoto?
> 
> ...


Why not just set up a separate Library in iPhoto? There is no need to actually copy them into the Library you can just leave them on the external.


----------



## i hedley (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi MacGYVER !
I'm new here so just saw your post. You might check out " Lyn ". It finds all your photos on internal and external drives and it's compatible with i photo.

cheers


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

I have several iPhoto / Aperture / Lightroom libraries that live on external drives. I would definitely go that route and it will make things much easier in the future!

You could spend a bit of time and do some tagging and key wording, and make folders/albums/events, etc. and then finding photos in the future will be a breeze.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Nother vote for GraphicConverter - it can find duplicates as well and you can move photos between folders within the browser window.
Will check out Mechanic as there are some features I'd like in addition.

SHooting is easy these days.....managing a chore.

I at least get enjoyment from Graphic converter putting all the travel photos on random and I do get to see some gems I've overlooked.


----------

